# AAC 6 channel (5.1) surround downmixed to 2.1. How can I get discrete surround?



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Playing a local media file with AAC 6 channel audio thru my TS4K thru either Kodi or VLC, no matter what I do my Sony STR DH740 will only show "Dolby Digital + 3/2.1" but only plays in stereo. If I play an OTA feed from the HDHomeRun app I get glorious discrete channels, as tested by watching some Sunday Night Football. So there's something funky going on.

I had the same issue with the Walmart ONN, whereas with the ONN it would only show "LPCM 2.0" on the receiver. Same outcome though, only stereo.

I've tried all sorts of fiddling with the TSK4 and the various media players. I'm at my wits end. This thing is SO close to replacing my HTPC but if I can't get 5.1 out of my local files, well, boo on this.

My last resort I'll try tonight is doing some funky business with ARC. I'll hook up the TS4K directly to my Vizio E75-E1 and see if it has a better sense of decoding crap and then sending the audio to my receiver via ARC correctly.

I swear I can feel myself transforming into a boomer thru this process. This crap shouldn't be that difficult. I guess all the people that rave about these cheap streamers just have crappy sound bars or tv speakers and don't OCD out on what is actually going on with their equipment?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm gonna see how an AC3 file works out, and if it does just convert my AAC files to AC3
Cannot get surround from AAC encoded video


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Fixed my AAC playback so it's actually in surround!









Leave the ATV (Android TV) sound settings stock.

Within Kodi, go to the gear icon and change it to Advanced so you get some more options.
Then in the Audio->Passthrough subsection turn every blasted thing on. I also had to select the RAW audio output within the same section.

Voilà, I'm now getting blessed 5.1 thru my receiver.









I couldn't get VLC to work, even with selecting passthrough within it. Doesn't matter though cause Kodi with it's picture art and movie/tv info scraping has come a long way.

So yup, this little ATV will most likely be replacing my main HTPC. Gonna go snag a couple more Tivo 4k Streamers for friends and family.


----------

